# 09005 - abgezockt



## Alchard (26 Mai 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum!

So, nun hat auch mich erwischt:
Auf der letzten Telekom-Rechnung (bin bei 1&1 Internet-Telefonie, nur Grundgebühr über Telekom) ein Betrag von 179,83EUR + Märchensteuer. 55 Anrufe wurden von meinem Apparat an die 
Service-Nummer 09005 99000503 getätigt, alle Anrufe im Schnitt 1min40sec. Die Ansage lautet:
"Nach dem Signalton: 2,49EUR die Minute.  Diese Ansage war kostenlos".  Dann das Signal und anschließend die Stimme: "Dieser ... Service wird mit 2,49EUR /min berechnet... Bitte geben Sie den Code in die Tastatur ein"
Ich schaute nach in den Einträgen der Fritz-Box, auch dort sind die Anrufe ausgehend vorhanden. Anruf bei der Telekom: Den Rechnungsbetrag kürzen und sofort alle 0900-Vorwahlen sperren. 
Dann 14Tage später eine Mahnung der Fa. MR.NET Services in Flensburg, für eine Fa. ATLAS INTERACTIVE, die natürlich Inkasso-Dienst gleich mit an Bord haben, mit der Aufforderung, den Betrag von 214EUR bis 31.05. zu Überweisen.
So, jetzt die typische Ausrede: Ich wars net. Und das ist wahr ... meine Frau analysierte die Zeitpunkte, und da gab es einige dubiose Zeiten. Sa früh, als wir alle noch in der Falle lagen, Zeiten, in denen unsere Kiddies (5,7 und12 Jahre) nur da waren oder nur vereinzelnt. Es gibt in unserem Haus keine Person, die prinzipiell bei allen Anrufen im Haus war. 
Ein Anruf bei der Netz-Behörde brachte nur folgende Erkenntnis: Ich soll den Fall schildern, die Nummer sei bis jetzt noch nicht negativ aufgefallen, er gibt mir aber schlechte Karten wegen den Verbindungsnachweisen.
Heute bei der Polizei, der sagte mir ähnliches. Ich könnte Strafanzeige erstellen, aber der erfolg wäre gleich null, die Staatsanwaltschaft würde das Verfahren sofort einstellen wg dem EVN. Anzeige gegen unbekannt, daß einer sich in mein W-Lan eingehackt hätte und so Zugang zur Fritz-Box verschafft hätte wäre auch gleich null (das ist für mich die plausiebelste Erklärung - der Polizist vermutet das Spiel SecondLive mit dahinter).
Ein Tipp gab mir der Polizist: Wenn meine 12Jährige zugeben würde, diese Nummer benutzt zu haben, wäre der "Vertrag" mit diesem Diensteanbieter null und nichtig, da es der Zustimmung eines Elternteil bedingt.
Nun werde ich wenigstens Einspruch erheben, um zu Erfahren, welchen Dienst ich da überhaupt benutzt haben soll. Soll ich lügen? Sie war es nicht, davon sind wir überzeugt.
So, das war meine Geschichte. Ich erzähle, wie es weiterging. Der Polizist versprach, sich morgen nochmal zu melden, was er über die "Atlas" herausgefunden hätte.
cu
Alex


----------



## johinos (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Handelt sich wohl um "Linden-Dollars": 
0900 599000503 - Google-Suche 
"linden dollar" - Google-Suche 

Der "Linden-Dollar" wird aber wohl nicht nur bei Second Life genommen, wie die Suchtreffer zeigen. 

"Sie war es nicht" vielleicht nochmal unter Vorbehalt stellen. Lief denn der / einer der PC zu den Einwahlzeiten? Wurde die Second Life-Webseite schonmal aufgerufen?


----------



## Alchard (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

stümpt ... eine 5 war zuviel 

Hi Johinos....
ähem ... dein erster Google-Link führt zu dieser Site:
Howrse'SOS - Telefonnummer für passkauf Deutschland-Singlevermittlung???

mir dämmert langsam, daß ich das "vorbehalt" langsam ablegen kann, denn die "Howrsesos"-Site hab ich auf ihrem rechner des öfteren gesehen ... :unzufrieden:
Die History kann ich leider nimmer aufrufen, da ich erst vor zwei tagen das BS neu aufgespielt habe; ob SecondLife tatsächlich gespielt wurde, kann ich nicht sagen.
Da wir wie erwähnt W-Lan haben, kann ich nun natürlich nicht sagen, daß wir Samstag früh ALLE noch im Bett lagen:roll:

äh bitte, was sind Linden-Dollar? Bitte nicht über meine Unkenntnis lachen, ich bin im PC/Lan bereich eigentlich Fit, aber das ging an meiner Erkenntnis wohl vorbei...
Danke schon mal!!!
cu
Alex


----------



## Alchard (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

ok ... linden dollar ... habs gesehen ... die virtuelle welt kostet echtes geld ....


----------



## Alchard (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

So ... nun ist (leider) die Sache klar geworden.
Meine Tochter (12) hat inzwischen "gestanden", jene 0900-Nummer gewählt zu haben. Es handelt sich dabei um einen virtuellen Pferdestall Howrse - Das Pferdezuchtspiel im Internet! . Um sich "Pferde" kaufen zu können, muss man sich "Pässe" kaufen, zB über die 09005 Nummer, davon hat sie reichlich Gebrauch gemacht (75 Pässe).

Ich habe per der Firma geschrieben (MR.NET) , daß ich rückwirkend den Verträge meiner minderjährigen Tochter nicht zustimme und diese somit nicht gültig sind.
Die Antwort kam prompt. Als Anschlußinhaber habe ich entsprechende Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu treffen (Sperre etc), ansonsten zählt eine so genannte Anscheinsvollmacht.
Im Netz hab ich hab ich u.A. das hier gefunden:
Mehrwertdienste und Minderjährigkeit Recht

So wie es aussieht, bleiben die 240,- an mir hängen... 
cu
Alex


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Ich kann das juristisch nicht einschätzen - aber bringe diese Geschichte doch bitte bei Deinem zuständigen Abgeordneten an und bei der Presse.
Eltern müssen, wenn sie diesen Dreck schon zahlen sollen, wenigstens gewarnt werden!!!

Die verlogene Politik führt jeden Müll ein und lässt die Verbraucher dann damit stehen - Hauptsache, die _Unternehmerfreiheit_ ist gewährleistet - wen stört es dann noch, wenn 12jährige sich verschulden oder 13jährigen auf Papis Kosten Hardcoreporno von Düsseldorfer Dänen geliefert werden - Minderjährigenschutz? 184c? was ist das, solange der Rubel rollt und die Politiker die entsprechenden Einladungen zur Südseeparty in Düsseldorf kriegen?

Hoppala. aka sauer?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Alchard schrieb:


> Als Anschlußinhaber habe ich entsprechende Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu treffen (Sperre etc), ansonsten zählt eine so genannte Anscheinsvollmacht.


Der Anschein trügt. An die Nummer kommt man wohl nur, wenn man sich zuvor auf der Seite (mit Altersangabe) angemeldet hat. Und über dem Bezahlvorgang steht da:
"Wenn Du minderjährig bist, dann kaufe keine Pässe ohne die Erlaubnis Deiner Eltern."
Wenn es sich tatsächlich um einen Kauf handelt, der über die Nummer abgewickelt wurde, solltest Du Dein Anliegen auf jeden Fall zum Anwalt tragen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Mich würde interessieren, ob dieses howrse ein "einzelnes Projekt" der umtriebigen Franzosen ist oder ob es da noch mehr gibt. Franzosen und "Atlas" - hmm. Na, erst mal graben, dann darüber reden 
Jedenfalls hab ich gestern 'ne kurze Mail verfasst und an ein paar Leutchen geschickt - das sollten gerade die Betroffenen auch machen. Das ist ein Thema, das mehr Eltern 12-jähriger Pferdefreundinnen interessieren dürfte...

...oder auch Fischeliebhaber...
aber aquariow.de haben die Franzosen noch gar nicht registriert.



			
				agb schrieb:
			
		

> 2.6
> Minderjährige Teilnehmer dürfen die Pässe ausschließlich in Anwesenheit und mit Einwilligung ihrer Eltern oder ihrer sonstigen Erziehungsberechtigten erwerben, außer sie sind mindestens sieben Jahre alt sind und möchten die Pässe mit ihrem von ihren Erziehungsberechtigten zur freien Verfügung erhaltenem Taschengeld begleichen. *Die Erziehungsberechtigten müssen jedoch grundsätzlich stets dafür Sorge tragen, dass die Pässe nicht ohne ihre ausdrückliche Einwilligung gekauft werden und entsprechend auf ihre Kinder einwirken.*


wie soll das den Eltern ggü wirksam werden, wenn die das gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen?
Ist das nicht etwas billig, den Eltern Aufsichtspflichten aufzuerlegen? Für ein Pferdespiel? Wo soll da eine mangelnde Aufsichtspflicht liegen? Es geht ja bei howrse.de nicht um Pornoangebote, sondern um eine PFERDESEITE, auf der die user konsequent mit "Du" angeredet werden. Wie können die Eltern "entsprechend auf ihre Kinder einwirken", wenn sie gar nicht wissen, welche Gefahren auf howrse.de und anderen (noch kommenden Seiten) der Owlient - wie zB aquariow.de - lauern. Man muß ja nicht gleich von Abzocke schreiben...

Na, das kann ja noch ein lustiges Thema werden... Da muß man schon mal google impfen...

PS: Hier die AGB in Muttersprache von equideow.com

"L'acquisition de « Pass » par des Joueurs mineurs doit impérativement se faire en présence des parents, tuteurs et adultes responsables, lesquels doivent s'assurer que les mineurs dont ils ont la charge n'acquièrent pas de « Pass » sans leur autorisation expresse.

Aucun remboursement des sommes engagées pour l'acquisition de « Pass », que ce soit par carte bancaire ou par SMS surtaxés ne sera admis, y compris en cas d'utilisation frauduleuse/non autorisée d'une carte bancaire détenue par un tiers, un parent, un tuteur ou un adulte responsable d'un Joueur mineur.

Les paiements effectués par les Joueurs mineurs engagent leurs parents dès lors que la participation au Jeu constitue *un acte de la vie courante au même titre qu'un achat ordinaire*."

Ich bin des Französischen nicht mächtig, aber ich verstehe das so, dass auch hier jede Rückzahluzng ausgeschlossen wird, egal, wie auch immer der Pass gekauft wird. Außerdem wird erklärt, dass der Kauf eines Passes für ein dämliches Onlinegestüt ein "alltägliches Geschäft" sei. Da ist wohl jemanden sein eigener virtueller Müll ins Hirn gestiegen - das würde ja hoffentlich ein halbwegs in der Realiutät stehender Richter anders sehen. Über 09005 einen Pass für ein virtuelles Gestüt zu kaufen - also für mich hat das mit Alltagsgeschäft ("Mein Kind kauft von seinem Taschengeld für 10 Euro eine Musik-CD") nichts zu tun.
Il sont fous les francais. Oder so.


----------



## johinos (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Eigentlich ein alltäglicher Vorgang: Minderjährige fallen auf die Geschäftspraktiken Erwachsener herein. Wer liest sich schon immer die AGB vollständig durch? Minderjährige mit ihrem erst entstehenden Risikobewusstsein schon garnicht. Ach hatte ich das damals leicht! Tasche leer - keine Kekse, höchstens von Oma. 

Die Schuldzuweisung ist allerdings nicht ganz so einfach. 

Unstrittig ist, dass Eltern minderjähriger Kinder auf ihren Telefonanschluss aufpassen müssen - also 0900pp. sperren. Fehler der Eltern. Viele Telefonanlagen erlauben dann die Freigabe einzelner 0900-Nummern, die trotzdem genutzt werden sollen. 

Unstrittig ist, dass viele Eltern ihre minderjährigen Kinder einfach ohne sie ausreichend darauf vorbereitet zu haben alleine ins Internet lassen. Unverantwortlich, aber keine Zeit und wahrscheinlich keine Lust, sich zusammen mit den Kiddies sowas wie Die Internauten: Startseite www.internet-abc.de und  ° Mehr Sicherheit im Internet durch Medienkompetenzz • klicksafe.de reinzutun. Ist ja auch nicht leicht, die kleinen Besserwisser und Besserwisserinnen dazu zu bringen! Aber DSL-Steckergewalt haben schließlich die Eltern, zieht immer. 

Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass andere ihren persönlichen Profit aus einem solchen Malheur ziehen dürfen. Auch wenn Aka-Aka vielleicht etwas viel Emotionen reinwirft, da gehört schon etwas mehr Risiko auf den Anbieter verlagert. Die 0900-Nummern eignen sich doch toll dafür: Wenn innerhalb von vier Wochen nach Erhalt der Telefonrechnung der 0900-Abbuchung widersprochen wird, dann wird der strittige Betrag beim TK-Dienstleister zwischengelagert, als gesperrtes Guthaben auf dem Kundenkonto. Der Anbieter muss dann innerhalb von vier Wochen den 0900-Nutzer verklagen. Wenn nicht - Rückzahlung.

Warum wohl hatten die Schweizer kaum Probleme mit Dialern? 



Alchard schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, bleiben die 240,- an mir hängen...


Für den Laien eindeutig: Minderjährige dürfen ohne Zustimmung der Eltern nicht, also kein Vertrag, keine Zahlung. Risiko des Anbieters, der die Geschäftsfähigkeit aus Gründen der Gewinnmaximierung nicht prüfte. Viel Gewinn = viel Ausfallrisikio, ganz einfach. Jetzt ist Aka-Aka wieder dran: Ach wenn die TK-Dienstleister nicht so rücksichtslos bangemachen und eintreiben würden!

Wenn es wirklich nicht zu verhindern ist, dann ist es teures Lehrgeld. Mit einer 12jährigen zu schimpfen, steht in einem solchen Fall den Eltern ja wohl auch nicht zu: Sie hat sich einerseits sicherlich ausreichend erschrocken und ist nun vorsichtiger, anderseits gehören die Eltern mit auf die Seite, wo die Schimpfe ankommen soll...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



johinos schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich nicht zu verhindern ist, dann ist es teures Lehrgeld. Mit einer 12jährigen zu schimpfen, steht in einem solchen Fall den Eltern ja wohl auch nicht zu: Sie hat sich einerseits sicherlich ausreichend erschrocken und ist nun vorsichtiger, anderseits gehören die Eltern mit auf die Seite, wo die Schimpfe ankommen soll...


Ich sehe das immer noch banaler. Zu Dialerzeiten gab es durch die Bank nur Dienstleister und natürlich haben die Geprellten die Ausführung selbst veranlasst. Ob´s wirklich so war, sei mal dahingestellt. Die Drücker hätten es natürlich gerne so gesehen.

Hier wird aber etwas gekauft und über die teure Nummer bezahlt. Dafür gibt´s den Hinweis auf der Seite und erneut in den AGB. (Den schwarzen Peter dort auf die Eltern zu schieben, ist natürlich elegant gelöst...)

Vielleicht lohnt sich diesbezüglich ein wenig Korrespondenz mit dem Verkäufer und nicht mit dem Nummernbetreiber.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



johinos schrieb:


> Unstrittig ist, dass Eltern minderjähriger Kinder auf ihren Telefonanschluss aufpassen müssen - also 0900pp. sperren. Fehler der Eltern. Viele Telefonanlagen erlauben dann die Freigabe einzelner 0900-Nummern, die trotzdem genutzt werden sollen.


Fehler der Eltern? Oder nicht eher Fehler im System? Ist es Aufgabe durchschnittlicher Eltern, die/alle Risiken zu kennen oder ist es Aufgabe derer, die die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen schaffen? (Hier: Muß ein Elternteil damit rechnen, dass auf einer Pferdeseite über 09005 teure Beträge abgerechnet werden? Wissen überhaupt alle Eltern, dass 0900 nicht nur für Sexhotlines, sondern auch für Downloads, Software usw genutzt werden? Immerhin erscheint dieses Wissen nicht so verbreitet zu sein - man müsste mal die Pressemitteilungen (auch durchschnittlicher deutscher Polizeidienststellen) zu Mehrwertbetrug studieren und kucken, wie oft da steht "Mit 0900 werden nicht nur Sexangebote abgerechnet" - das bedeutet ja, dass die das für "erwähnenswert" halten) 

Dann eben opt-in *und zusätzlich strenge Regularien - *und fertig. Das ist banal und längst fällig - alles andere  ist Flickwerk. 

Auch hier die Parallele zu den Dialern: Die Betroffenen wurden meist erstmals mit der Materie konfrontiert. Und was machten die, die das Thema gut kennen? Die Bundesnetzagentur/RegTP verbarrikadierte sich hinter ihrer selbst verordneten Handlungsunfähigkeit und Phrasendrescherei ("Dialer registriert, daher Zahlungsanspruch, obwohl gleichzeitig: Registrierung ist kein Gütesiegel, da nicht geprüft, daher Zahlungsanspruch nicht geprüft. Zahlungsanspruch aber, bis mal jemand auf die Idee kommt, den Dialer zu prüfen und etwa 1 Jahr nach dem Vorfall dann plötzlich "Registrierung bestandskräftig zurück gezogen", also niemals Zahlungsanspruch - wer bis dahin weichgekocht wurde: Ällebäätsch, die Behörde kann Erfolgsmeldung verkünden, die Gauner haben ihre Profite eingeschoben wie auch die Telcos - und die Arschkarte haben systematisch die Verbraucher gezogen. *Systematisch - das macht mich so rasend, denn das ist politisch so gewollt*)
Damals wie heute schreiben die Telcos wider besseren Wissens, dass alles in Ordnung und geprüft sei. Kann der durchschnittliche Verbraucher annehmen, dass sein Telco ihm Müll erzählt?

Anwälte wie S* oder A*W*T* schrieben Drohbriefe, die auf nachweislich falschen Tatsachen beruhten. Keiner zog die jemals zur Rechenschaft. Kann der durchschnittliche Verbraucher wissen, dass so ein Anwalt ungestraft die Unwahrheit als Druckmittel einsetzen darf?

Wenn Anbieter in unzulässiger Weise ihr Geschäftsrisiko auf die Verbraucher verlagern - wer muß dagegen vorgehen? Der Verbraucher oder die Politik? Wie lächerlich ist ein Verbraucherministerium, das mit "unternehmerischer Freiheit" dagegen argumentiert, bei Sexhotlines den Jugendschutz durchzusetzen?

Ich zitiere mal wieder den UK-Parlamentarier Lankarowicz "Es erscheint schwierig, zu behaupten, dass die Welt schlechter wäre, wenn es keine Mehrwertdienste gäbe". Stimmt. Es gäbe im Gegenteil mehr Verbraucherschutz, mehr Jugendschutz und eine gerechtere Risikoverteilung im Geschäftsverkehr.

Weg mit dem Müll.

P.S.: Ab und an kompensiere ich ja meine Emotionalität durch verbissene Recherche, dann ist sie sicherlich wirkungsvoller


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



johinos schrieb:


> Die 0900-Nummern eignen sich doch toll dafür: Wenn innerhalb von vier Wochen nach Erhalt der Telefonrechnung der 0900-Abbuchung widersprochen wird, dann wird der strittige Betrag beim TK-Dienstleister zwischengelagert, als gesperrtes Guthaben auf dem Kundenkonto. Der Anbieter muss dann innerhalb von vier Wochen den 0900-Nutzer verklagen. Wenn nicht - Rückzahlung.



Damit könnte ich leben


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Das Forum hier ist echt interessant
Howrse'SOS - Telefonnummer für passkauf Deutschland-Singlevermittlung???


> Auf jedenfall habe ich die Nummer für Deutschland Passkauf (0900 599000503) gewählt und wurde verbunden, plötzlich hatte ich eine Frau am Telefon die mir erzählte ies ist ne Partnervermittlung.


au weia!


> Nur einmal hat mir eine Frau 7 Minuten lang was vorgelabert , ich solle mir auch noch dieses Angebot anhören und dies und das , bis dann endlich der Code total schnell kam , der wurde ziemlich schnell gesagt , das war vielleicht doof !


In UK gibt's für so 'was schon mal Geldstrafe und Lizenzentzug.


> also mormalerweise dauer so ein Anruf 2-3 Minuten , bei mir hats einmal allerdings 7 Minuten gedauert !


 Also ist der Preis vorher nicht klar? Man lese mal in der Studie des Bundesministeriums für Verbraucherschutz nach zum Thema Preistransparenz bei Minutenpreis (ich such das nachher noch raus). Auch hier: In UK wurden Unternehmen für so 'was bereits abgestraft.
Deutschland, ein El Dorado für Graubereichsprofiteure?



			
				BMELV schrieb:
			
		

> Geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit bezieht sich auch und zentral auf den Umgang mit Geld.  Daher ist es ohne Bedeutung, dass Jugendliche im Umgang mit den technischen Hilfsmitteln der Werbung höchst versiert und sogar weiter als Erwachsene sein mögen, denn diese Versiertheit betrifft nicht die geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit.  (...) *Bei fehlender Angabe des für ein Herunterladen nötigen Zeitraums und Minutenpreisangabe wird § 4 Nr. 2 UWG relevant, weil Jugendliche sich kaum vor Beginn des Downloads Gedanken über die Gesamtkosten machen werden.  Dass die Kosten des Herunterladens sich nicht abschätzen lassen, lässt gegenüber Kindern und Jugendlichen § 4 Nr. 2 UWG eingreifen.  Es begründet die Gefahr überteuerten Erwerbs aus einem Affekt heraus.*  Dies gilt in besonderem Maße (und verletzt zusätzlich § 5 UWG) , wenn in der Werbung die Aussage „In 1 Minute auf dem gewünschten Handy“ steht und eine Download-Dauer von einer Minute suggeriert, während der Vorgang in Wahrheit drei Minuten dauert.


Steht denn irgendwo ein Hinweis darauf, wie lange der Download des passwortes/Passes dauert? Ist diese Angabe transaprent genug? 

Hier gibt es ja hinsichtlich der Interpretation einen eklatanten Unterschied zwischen den Äußerungen in der BMELV-Studie und der Haltung der Bundesnetzagentur ('Wer anruft, kann ja selbst bestimmen, wie lange er anruft'). In der Studie steht dagegen:


> Die Möglichkeit zum Abbruch während des Download-Vorgangs hilft nicht ab, denn sie lässt die zuvor angefallenen Kosten unberührt.


 (Diese auf Entscheidungen der OLG Hamm und Hamburg beruhende Aussage dürfte ja auch für den Fall gelten, dass jemand nach 5 Minuten sagt "Uii, das wird mir jetzt zu teuer, mir diese Werbung anzuhören" - 'leider' waren ja im hier diskutierten Fall alle Anrufe <2 Min - was immer noch lang erscheint, wenn es nur um das Eingeben eines Passwortes gehen sollte. Wie gesagt: In UK wurden hier Anbieter schoin abgewatscht - siehe "Passwordbyphone")

Ich würde mal bei den Franzosen fragen, ob die auf der Forderung bestehen und sie dezent darauf hinweisen, dass es ein deutsches UWG gibt


----------



## Alchard (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Heute nochmals nachgefragt bei der Polizei. Der Beamte sagte mir aufgrund der Rückantwort der MR.NET, daß ich da kaum Chancen habe, rauszukommen (eben wegen der Anscheinsvollmacht). Da der Rechtsstreit bei 240EUR liegt, ist es auch fraglich, was ein Anwalt bringt, denn eben der kostet auch etwas. Möglichkeit wäre über die Verbraucherschutz etwas zu erfahren (der kostet auch immerhin 19,- bei Email-Beratung). Weitere Möglichkeit wäre der Vorschlag eines Vergleiches, daß ich mich bereit erkläre, nur die Hälfte zu zahlen.
Suupi - egal welcher Weg ich für meine Rechte (von der anderen Seite interpretiert: Dummheit, denn hättste denn ....) wahrnehme: er kostet.

Immerhin ... googelt irgend jemand zZ nach "howrse.de gefahren" kommt dieser Fred an dritter Stelle... Vielleicht hilfts ja, daß andere früher sich schützen.
hey, danke noch an alle, die sich beteiligen an diesem Fred !!
cu
Alex


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



			
				Dr Bahr schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Einwand, es sei mit Anrufen der 0190-/0900-Rufnummer ein Vertrag geschlossen worden, der jedoch aufgrund beschränkter Geschäftsfähigkeit und fehlender Genehmigung des gesetzlichen Vertreters unwirksam sei, greift nicht durch: Denn der Anschlussinhaber hat dem Minderjährigen durch die Möglichkeit der unbeschränkten Nutzung eine Stellung eingeräumt, die typischerweise einer Vollmacht entspricht.
> 
> Es handelt sich um die sogenannte "Anscheins- oder Duldungsvollmacht", nach welcher der Bevollmächtigte für den Vollmachtgeber Rechtsgeschäfte abschließen kann. Die Anscheinsvollmacht wurde hier erteilt, indem der Anschlussinhaber dem Minderjährigen freien Zugriff auf das Telefon vermittelte, ohne eine Rufnummernsperre oder sonstige Schutzmaßnahmen zu ergreifen.
> 
> ...


Da ist also die Rechtslage klar graubereichszugewandt. Nur: Dem kann man wenigstens die Medien entgegen setzen. Ich habe das für meinen Teil schon gemacht und an die paar Leutchen geschrieben, die ich so kenne. Es ist nun an den Betroffenen, dies ebenfalls zu tun. 
Dass die Rechtslage da am Elternalltag vorbei geht, davon rücke ich nicht ab - komme man mir noch so oft mit Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern. Auch der Staat hat eine Art "Aufsichtspflicht" für seine schwächeren Glieder - und seien es nur die Kinder von Eltern, die ihren Pflichten (wenn man es denn als Pflichten der Eltern konstruieren will) nicht nachkommen wollen oder können.
Es ist ein schönes Beispiel für eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu diesem Thema. Also tragt sie dort hin, wo sie zu führen ist: In die Medien und zu unseren Politikern.


----------



## Alchard (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Gestern beim Anwalt angerufen ... Streitwert zu gering, den Job nehmen sie nicht an. Ja ne, is klar 240EUR, das sind ne Beratung und zwei Briefe und dann ist der Betrag aufgebraucht ...:unzufrieden:
Gestern hab ich nochmals ein Einschreiben rausgelassen, habe strittige Punkte in der ABG zitiert und mich auf "unlauterer Wettbewerb" berufen, mehr kann ich selbst direkt nicht mehr tun. Mal sehen was sie antworten.
Jedenfalls sind sie schnell, innerhalb 1 Woche nach meinem ersten Schreiben kam heute die 2. Mahnung.... Ist ja schon geschickt, da ja Mr.NET ja gleichzeitig INKASSO betreibt .....
cu


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Es ist unglaublich schwer sich im Internet abzusichern - besonders Kinder. Ich habe mir das Spiel genauer angesehen und muss sagen, dass wirklich an jeder Ecke ein Hinweis zu finden ist, dass man als minderjährige Person seine Erziehungsberechtigten hinzuziehen soll. 
Ehrlich gesagt würde mir auch keine andere Alternative einfallen, außer vielleicht eine Ausweisnummer zu fordern, wenn Geld ausgegeben werden soll. Allerdings ist diese Technik meist auf ein Land begrenzt und könnte zu viele Spieler ausschließen. Deshalb würde ein solches System wohl nicht rentabel sein.
Wie genau das gesetzlich geregelt ist, ist schwer zu sagen. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass die Firma die AGBs und Käufe von einem Anwalt absegnen ließ, bevor sie die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten eingeführt haben. Es scheint ja eine größere Firma mit verschiedenen anderen Seiten im Netz zu sein und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass sie da irgendein Risiko eingehen werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass die Firma die AGBs und Käufe von einem Anwalt absegnen ließ, bevor sie die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten eingeführt haben.


Nicht alles, was legal ist, ist allein deshalb schon ok. Die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen wurden hier ja bereits thematisert (siehe oben).
Es bleibt in meinen Augen trotzdem eine unseriöse Sache und man sollte die Eltern anhand dieses Beispiels warnen. 
Mehr will ich gar nicht mehr dazu sagen, da ich die Zeit lieber in entsprechende Warnungen investieren möchte. Eine zweite Portion Rundmails an  möglicherweise interessierte Stellen geht heute noch auf die Reise. Eigentlich sollten das die Betroffenen machen, aber vor es nicht passiert, mach ich's selbst. Medieninteresse ist auch schon signalisiert worden


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Ich kenne die Seite, bin dort selber.
Das Spiel macht sehr viel Spass und ist gratis!
Tja...man muss ja keine Pässe kaufen und man kann sich dort auch mit der Zeit gratis welche verdienen oder gewinnen.
Wenn man welche kaufen WILL steht da ausdrücklich, dass Minderjährige es nicht ohne Erlaubnis dürfen, welche Preise ect.
Ich denke mal, Deine Tochter kann lesen.
Ich würde erst mal mit ihr nen ernstes Wörtchen reden und ihr mal richtig erklären, dass sie da mächtig Mist gebaut hat!
Die Schuld haben jedenfalls nicht die von der Seite.
Sicher ist es immer wieder Mist wenn sowas passiert aber wie schon mal gesagt wurde, bevor man sein Kind ins Internet lässt sollte sowas vorher alles erklärt und klar besprochen werden.
Diverse Nummern sollte man sperren.
Es gibt sehr viele Games die gratis sind aber wenn man z.B. einen Premium Account, Special Items oder sonstwas will muss man dafür zahlen wenn man dies denn will.
Abzocke oder Betrug liegt in diesem Fall aber nicht vor, da auf der Seite alles genau steht und erklärt ist.
Wer dennoch diese Nummer wählt muss demnach auch dafür zahlen.
Das Blöde dabei ist eben, dass man am Telefon wohl kaum richtig sehen kann wie alt die beteffende Person ist.
Ob man da jetzt rückwirkend noch etwas machen kann, dass der Kauf der Pässe nicht gültig ist weiss ich nicht, damit kenne ich mich leider nicht aus aber ich glaube da stehen die Chancen eher schlecht.

Man muss eben seine Kinder vorher auf solche Dinge hinweisen, genauso wie diese ganzen Klingeltöne, Handy-Krimskrams, Abos ect.
Alles sehr überteuert leider und bei vielen Firmen wird wirklich betrogen da man meint sich nen Klingelton oder weiss der Geier was bestellt zu haben und plötzlich hat man nen Abo anner Backe und wenn man Pech hat noch ne dicke Telefon Rechnung.
Sowas seh ich dann schon mehr als Betrug an aber da eben viele Kinder vorher nicht richtig aufgeklärt werden passiert da sehr oft was.

Redet vorher mit euren Kindern, schaut auf welchen Seiten sie sind und ob es da auch Dinge für echtes Geld zu erwerben gibt und redet dann.
Oder erstellt euren Kindern kleine PayPal Accounts mit ein bisschen Geld wo sie aber eben ein Limit haben, auch Kinder müssen lernen mit Geld verantwortungsvoll umzugehen auch wenn man überall Dinge sieht die einen reizen, man kann eben nicht alles haben 
Man sollte auch überlegen wie man solche Sachen einfacher davor schützen kann, dass sie von Minderjährigen ohne Erlaubnis genutzt werden.
Sowas macht den Eltern Ärger und mit Pech auch den Betreibern von Online Games und das sollte beides nicht sein sofern kein Betrug vorliegt.

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls Glück, dass ihr das noch klären könnt.

Alles Liebe, Sputz


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, Deine Tochter kann lesen.


Das ist anzunehmen. Aber nicht jeder, der lesen kann, kann auch alles verstehen und in seiner Bedeutung einschätzen. Sonst könnte ein Siebenjähriger ja auch per Kaufvertrag für 5000000 Raten á 10 cents rechtsgültig den defekten Gameboy des Nachbarjungen kaufen.


> Ich würde erst mal mit ihr nen ernstes Wörtchen reden und ihr mal richtig erklären, dass sie da mächtig Mist gebaut hat!


Siehste, so verschieden sind die Menschen... ich nehme so was eher zum Anlass, ein ernstes Wort mit meinem MdB zu reden...
Ich würde eher sagen, dass 12jährige hier verleitet werden, eine solche Nummer anzurufen - und wegen ihrer mangelnden Geschäftsfähigkeit stehen sie gewöhnlich eben unter einem besonderen Schutz (ich habe weiter oben entsprechende Aussagen einer BMELV-Studie zitiert). 
Nur wird dieser Schutz im Mehrwertbereich bedauerlicherweise ausgehebelt. "Wenn das im normalen Geschäftsleben nur auch so einfach ginge", mag sich mancher skrupellose Alkohol- und Tabakhändler denken: Analog könnte der ja einfach eine blinde Kassiererin hinstellen und wenn er 'ne Anzeige kriegt, weil er Alkohol an 10jährige verkauft sagen "Sorry, sie konnte es ja nicht sehen"


> Die Schuld haben jedenfalls nicht die von der Seite.


 Hier geht es nicht um "Schuld" - das ist ein Thema für Katholiken. Hier geht es um einen Vertrag. Es ist idiotisch, dass die Tatsache, dass Kinder die elterliche Erlaubnis zum Telefonieren haben, als Vollmacht angesehen wird, dass Kinder Verträge mit einer britischen Mehrwertfirma abschließen können, die einen Vertrag hat mit einer Flensburger Firma, die einen Vertrag hat mit einer französischen Firma, die virtuelle Pferdepässe verkauft. Das ist absurd. Meine Meinung, es gibt andere - das weiß ich - auch hier...



> Sicher ist es immer wieder Mist wenn sowas passiert aber wie schon mal gesagt wurde, bevor man sein Kind ins Internet lässt sollte sowas vorher alles erklärt und klar besprochen werden.


Klar. Und wenn die 12jährige nachmittags im Park von Hooligans verkloppt wird, ist's die Schuld der Eltern. Na klar doch. Sie hätten sie ja darauf hinweisen können, dass es Menschen gibt, die grundlos zuschlagen, weswegen man nicht durch den Park laufen sollte. Sie hätten ihr eine Ganzkörperschutzausrüstung kaufen können und sie natürlich in sämtliche Lehrgänge für asiatische Verteidigungskunst  schicken können. Müssen! Sind ja schließlich die Eltern.
Weg vom Klamauk: Eltern können Kinder nicht vor allem warnen, vor allem nicht vor Dingen, die sie selbst nicht kennen.


> Diverse Nummern sollte man sperren.


Warum wurden die überhaupt für alle freigegeben bei dem bekannten Missbrauchspotential? Wenn etwas passiert ist, bieten die Telcos den Eltern scheinheilig die Sperrung an. Würden die das ehrlich meinen, stände es 1x im jahr auf der Telefonrechnung. 

"Achtung! Wenn Dritte ihren Anschluß rechtswidrig nutzen, um Mehrwertnummern anzurufen, zahlen sie dafür. Falls sie da snicht wollen, rufen sie bitte kostenlos 0800xxx an und sagen sie 'nein, das will ich nicht'. Wir verfolgen ihren Anruf dann zurück und sperren ihn für Mehrwertnummern"
(dies enthält ironische Elemente) 



> Abzocke oder Betrug liegt in diesem Fall aber nicht vor, da auf der Seite alles genau steht und erklärt ist.


Zeig mir, wo genau steht, welcher Pass genau wie viel kostet? Nur dann wird der Preis Vertragsinhalt. Sonst nicht. Unabhängig vom Alter des Anrufers. Ok, ich habe vergessen, dass wir ja nicht im normalen Leben argumentieren - sondern im Märwertbereich. 



> Wer dennoch diese Nummer wählt muss demnach auch dafür zahlen.


Nein. So waren zB ca. 50% aller Dialer rückwirkend kostenlos - egal, ob Du damit Nacktfotos oder Musiktexte "bezahlt" hast. Ein Paradies für die Mutigen der geiz-ist-geil-Generation 
[Achtung, Ironie!]



> Das Blöde dabei ist eben, dass man am Telefon wohl kaum richtig sehen kann wie alt die beteffende Person ist.


Daraus entsteht ein gewisses Risiko für die Anbieter, die übers Telefon abrechnen. Aber warum sollen die Eltern 100% eines Risikos tragen, das nullo das ihre ist?  


> Ob man da jetzt rückwirkend noch etwas machen kann, dass der Kauf der Pässe nicht gültig ist weiss ich nicht, damit kenne ich mich leider nicht aus aber ich glaube da stehen die Chancen eher schlecht.


Mag sein. Aber im Moment fordert ja Mr.net das Geld für Atlas. Man braucht halt 'nen guten _Jurist_. Kleiner insiderjoke.


> Man muss eben seine Kinder vorher auf solche Dinge hinweisen, genauso wie diese ganzen Klingeltöne, Handy-Krimskrams, Abos etc.


 und auf was noch? und auf was nicht? und wer bestimmt, worauf man als "normale" Eltern seine Kinder hinweisen muß, um seine Aufsichtspflicht zu erfüllen?



> Sowas seh ich dann schon mehr als Betrug an aber da eben viele Kinder vorher nicht richtig aufgeklärt werden passiert da sehr oft was.


Es gibt zum Glück aber weitaus schwerwiegendere Dinge, die passieren, weil Kinder nicht aufgeklärt wurden 



> Man sollte auch überlegen wie man solche Sachen einfacher davor schützen kann, dass sie von Minderjährigen ohne Erlaubnis genutzt werden.
> Sowas macht den Eltern Ärger und mit Pech auch den Betreibern von Online Games und das sollte beides nicht sein sofern kein Betrug vorliegt.


 hmm. Und Du bist sicher, dass Du nur 'n user von Onlinegamez bist  ?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Na ja, ich wollte ja nicht sagen, ihr wärt selber dafür verantwortlich, man kann ja wirklich nicht alles kontrollieren aber halt eben vorher besprechen in welche Fallen man als Kind tapsen kann wenn man nicht aufpasst.
Das gilt ja im Netz bei allem möglichen, leider.
Aber wenn man z.B. mitbekommt dass  sich das Kind auf einer bestimmten Spiele Seite angemeldet hat, erst mal schauen was es da so alles gibt und ob es Dinge käuflich zu erwerben gibt und wenn ja was und wie teuer und auf welchen Wegen.
Dann kann ma solchen Dingen schon etwas vorbeugen.
Mit "ernstes Wörtchen" meinte ich ja auch nicht, Du sollst sie jetzt total ausschimpfen, sie wird wohl nicht richtig nachgedacht oder nicht richtig gelesen haben sondern einfach nur an diese Pässe gedacht haben.
Wobei über 70 echt ne Menge ist!
Aber ihr halt erklären was dabei nun passiert ist, dass sowas sehr teuer ist, ihr erklären worauf sie zuküntig achten muss und dass sie euch vorher fragen muss bevor sie etwas bestellen möchte.
Natürlich kann man Kinder nicht vor allem warnen und schützen aber gerade im Internet muss man ja oft sehr aufpassen.

Und ja...ich bin nur eine Spielerin 
Ich mag diese Seite halt nur gern und würde es schade finden wenn wegen sowas Ärger kommt.
Ich weiss auch selbst dass es einen manchmal ganz schön in den Fingern jucken kann bei einigen Extra Angeboten die dan aber kostenpflichtig sind *g*.
Wie schon gesagt, man müsste sowas einfach irgendwie sicherer machen.
Manchmal reicht es eben nicht aus wenn Kosten ect. dabei stehen oder dass man vorher seine Eltern fragen muss...man machts nämlich nicht immer und da ich selber mal klein war weiss ich das *g*.
Hab auch mal mächtigen Ärger bekommen weil ich eine Hotline in den USA öfter angerufen hatte...war irggendeine "News-Hotline" von meinem Lieblings Star *gg*.
Na ja...aus sowas lernt man dann wohl und meine Mam hat dann auch mit mir drüber geredet und mir alles erklärt und so.
Danach hab ich es dann auch nicht wieder gemacht.

Dass man sich auf einen Vertrag mit einer Minderjährigen nicht stützen kann sollte eigentlich logisch sein...weiss aber nicht, wie sich die Betreiber solcher Dienste da absichern.
Vor allem weil ich denke, Deine Kleine hat die Pässe auch schon eingelöst.

Ich denke, was anderes als mit ihr reden darüber und sowas zukünftig vermeiden wird euch kaum übrig bleiben, ärgerlich aber wohl jetzt nicht mehr zu ändern.

Liebe Grüsse,
Sputz


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich denke, was anderes als mit ihr reden darüber und sowas zukünftig vermeiden wird euch kaum übrig bleiben, ärgerlich aber wohl jetzt nicht mehr zu ändern.


Na, da treffen wir uns ja doch in den meisten Punkten... Neben dem Ziel, so etwas zukünftig zu vermeiden, sollte es aber auch das Ziel geben, andere davor zu bewahren. Ich hab jedenfalls heute 'ne ganze Menge Mails verschickt in der Sache. Mal abwarten, wie gut mein Mailverteiler ausgewählt war - aquariow.de sollte jedenfalls auf eine aufgeklärte deutsche Öffentlichkeit treffen...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Die Seite kenn ich nicht, hab sie glaub ich nur auf französisch gesehen.
Vielleicht könnte man ja auch versuchen, sich mit den Betreibern von Howrse in Verbindung zu setzen und ihnen vorschlagen, dass sie es ählich wie Neopets machen.
Da isses nämlich so, dass bestimmte Bereiche Usern unter 13 noch gar nicht zugänglich sind, es sei denn, man schickt als Eltern eine schriftliche Erlaubnis.
Wobei ich da noch nie irgendwas gesehen habe, wo man per Telefon etwas bestellen könnte.
Da gibts glaub ich nur Premuim Accounts wenn man will, was man davon hat weiss ich aber nicht und einen Online Shop für Items der nur über Pay Pal funktioniert, also doch eher recht sicher ist.
Vielleicht könnten sie es ja ähnlich machen um selbst zukünftig auch solche ärgerlichen Dinge zu vermeiden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten sie es ja ähnlich machen um selbst zukünftig auch solche ärgerlichen Dinge zu vermeiden.


Jedenfalls kann man darauf hoffen, dass das junge Unternehmen sich des Problems annimmt.
[...]


----------



## Alchard (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



> Und ja...ich bin nur eine Spielerin
> Ich mag diese Seite halt nur gern und würde es schade finden wenn wegen sowas Ärger kommt.
> Ich weiss auch selbst dass es einen manchmal ganz schön in den Fingern jucken kann bei einigen Extra Angeboten die dan aber kostenpflichtig sind *g*.


Ich denke, du bist etwas älter als meine Tochter. Ich denke, daß dein Verständnis über reelle/virtuelle Welt ein anderes ist als das einer 12jährigen. Und wenn DU es schon verlockend findest (aber NEIN sagen kannst, weil du dir Bewusst bist: es ist VIRTUELL, sobald du die Nummer gewählt hast, löst sich deine Kohle ins Elektronen-Nirwana auf), wieviel mehr dann so ne Kleine, die gerade mal lernt, sich 2,50EUR zu "verdienen"; was das Geld für einen Wert hat; daß die Summe von 240EUR -auch wenn fürn Anwalt zu gering- für uns im Winter 2 Monate warme Bude bedeutet??? Also, in Welche Trance-Welt beamt diese Site Kinder, wenn sie dann Dinge WIEDERHOLT TUN, von denen sie genau wissen: Es gibt Ärger mit den Eltern? 
Diese Unwissenheit und Unerfahrenheit wird von den Betreibern dieser Site ausgenutzt, voll bewußt. Allein die Tatsache, dass Mr.Net nicht nur Telekommunikationsdienste anbietet, sondern gleichzeitig das eintreibende Inkasso-Unternehmen ist, beweist dies; und daß sie sich auf keinerlei Verhandlungen einlassen (bis jetzt. mal sehen...)

Keine Angst, meine Tochter hat keinen Ärger wegen des Zockens bekommen. Ich bin überzeugt, daß sie sich nichmal bewußt ist, inwieweit sie "Mist" gebaut hat.
 "Ärger" hat sie bekommen, weil sie doch gewisse moralische Grenzen überschritten hat, die ich als "Ehrlichkeit" bezeichne, ich hätte schließlich beinahe Anzeige erstattet, da ich von einem Hack ausgegengen bin. 
cu


----------



## cicojaka (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

fye
wo steht da was von Eltern, die das bestätigen müssen?
Ich lese da vor allem die Anrede "Du" 
Das mag ja für die Generation Doof normale Anrede sein, aber es legt nun einmal nahe, dass man sich (auch) an Minderjährige richtet. Ich schaue jedenfalls jeden Morgen skeptisch, wenn mich die Kioskdame duzt. Bin halt 'n uncooler Spießer... Früher nannte man das "gut erzogen" ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



cicojaka schrieb:


> bin Halt 'n Uncooler Spießer...



сикой, вы не видите то правильно. Лошади в рае - который взрослое содержание!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Man sollte nach 12 Uhr keine Spässchen mehr machen... Der Satz heißt "du siehst das nicht richtig. 'Pferde im Himmel' richtet sich doch sicher an Erwachsene" und es fehlt dann natürlich das Bild dazu. Pferde im Himmel, oh Gott... 

:wall:

Geld machen aus virtuellen Pferdeäpfeln. Il sont genial les francais...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Hallo,
versuch das Unternehmen doch mit einem Vergleich zu locken. Sag doch dass Du bereit bist zu zahlen, aber nur einen Teil. Ansonsten Rechtsstreit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> versuch das Unternehmen doch mit einem Vergleich zu locken.


Wer hat denn eigentlich eine Forderung? Auf der Webseite steht "Rentabiliweb" - aber dieser Name ist in der bisherigen Kette doch noch gar nicht aufgetaucht...

0900 --> Atlas --> Mr Net --> ??? --> Rentabiliweb für Owlient

alles etwas undurchsichtig, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Die Preisangabe sieht nicht unbedingt den Vorschriften entsprechend aus. Wo ist denn der traditionelle Mobilfunkhinweis?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Das kannst Du gerne an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wer hat denn eigentlich eine Forderung? Auf der Webseite steht "Rentabiliweb" - aber dieser Name ist in der bisherigen Kette doch noch gar nicht aufgetaucht...
> 
> 0900 --> Atlas --> Mr Net --> ??? --> Rentabiliweb für Owlient
> 
> alles etwas undurchsichtig, oder?



Gute Frage???
Würde mich ans Inkassobüro wenden. oder die betreiber der webside???


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gute Frage???
> Würde mich ans Inkassobüro wenden. oder die betreiber der webside???



Das Inkasso. Vermutlich haben die die Forderung aufgekauft.  Aber warum sollten die einen Vergleich annehmen. Die sitzen doch am längeren Hebel.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das Inkasso. Vermutlich haben die die Forderung aufgekauft.  Aber warum sollten die einen Vergleich annehmen. Die sitzen doch am längeren Hebel.


Das kann von Haus aus bezweifelt werden, denn das Inkasso weiß zumeist gar nicht so recht, welche Katze es im Sack hat und wie die da rein kam. Vor Gericht lässt es sich deshalb gut streiten/auflaufen lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das kann von Haus aus bezweifelt werden, denn das Inkasso weiß zumeist gar nicht so recht, welche Katze es im Sack hat und wie die da rein kam. Vor Gericht lässt es sich deshalb gut streiten/auflaufen lassen.



Die MR.Nett hat doch die Rechnung geschrieben? Soweit ich das verstanden haben. Die sollten doch wissen wofür.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

... die schon, mir gings ums Inkasso.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Alchard schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum!
> 
> ....
> Dann 14Tage später eine Mahnung der Fa. MR.NET Services in Flensburg, für eine Fa. ATLAS INTERACTIVE, die natürlich Inkasso-Dienst gleich mit an Bord haben, mit der Aufforderung, den Betrag von 214EUR bis 31.05. zu Überweisen.
> ...



Die sind das Inkasso


----------



## Alchard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Hallo und nochmals Danke für die rege Beteiligung zu diesem Thema.

Heute wurde dieser "Fall" vom Bayrischen Rundfunk ausgestrahlt (Danke für deinen Rat,  Aka-Aka!) 

Hier der Link:
http://download.br-online.de/imperi...11_55_46_podcast_b2_notizbuchservice150_a.mp3

cu

alchard


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Danke zurück! Beim BR werde ich mich gesondert bedanken, leide aber gerade an technischen Problemen 
Sowohl Du als auch Markus von der Verbraucherzentrale haben wichtige Dinge gesagt - z.B. eben auch die Frage aufgeworfen, ob das nicht sittenwidrig ist, weil die Leichtgläubigkeit von Kindern ausgenützt wird. Der Minderjährigenschutz wird allerdings teilweise ausgehebelt, weil es über die Tel.rechnung geht - das ist der politische "Pferdefuß". Der mangelnde Verbraucher- und Minderjährigenschutz ist *politisch gewollt* - und das wird eben (auch) von howrse.de ausgenutzt.
Schändlich...
Danke nochmals für Dein Engagement!


----------



## Isabel101 (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Hallo,

ich mache jetzt das Thema mal wieder aus aktuellem Anlass auf:

Haben letzte Woche Abbuchung der Telekom vorgefunden mit ca. 300,-- € "Fremdleistungen Event-Tarif First Communication GmbH".
Nach Anruf bei der Telekom Rückbuchung veranlasst, Widerspruch an First Communication.
Gestern nun kam eine mail mit Einzelverbindungsnachweis, ca. 150 Telefonate immer zur gleichen 0900er Nummer, teilweise in Minuntentakt, immer nur sehr kurze Verbindungen.
Internetrecherche nach der Nummer ergab, dass diese zur Howrse gehört und man dort gebührenpflichtig Pässe kaufen kann.
Meine 10-jährige Tochter gab dann auch schnell zu, dort angerufen zu haben.
Aufgrund des Textes auf der Internetseite 

"Du musst mindestens 12 Jahre alt sein, um Pässe mit bestimmten Zahlungsmitteln zu kaufen oder zumindest eine Erlaubnis deiner Eltern haben"

ist sie davon ausgagangen, dass sie ja gar nicht kaufen könne (Alter war korrekt bei Howrse angegeben) und rief dann "versuchsweise" dort an. Nachdem alles klappte, ging sie davon aus, dass dort ein Fehler vorliegt und sie umsonst "einkaufewn" kann.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass sie "Bezahlen über 0900er Nummern" nicht kennt, sie wurde voon uns allerdings über Internetabzockfallen (Abodienste) informiert und auf unserem PC befindet sich hierfür ein Schutz, der aber bei Bezahlfunktionen wie bei Howrse nicht greift.

Hat jemand bereits gegen Howrse oder ähnlich Internetseiten, die sich spezeill an Kinder richten, Verfahren gegen solche Rechnungen geführt? Und wie gingen diese aus?

Uns war nicht bekannt, dass sie sich bei Howrse angemeldet hat und offensichtlich ist dafür ja auch keine Zustimmung der Eltern notwendig.

Herzlichen DANK!


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Isabel101 schrieb:


> ... oder zumindest eine Erlaubnis deiner Eltern haben" ...



Meiner Meinung nach MUSS das Vorliegen einer Erlaubnis der Eltern auch geprüft werden.
Die können nicht einfach aus dem Anruf selbst auf das Vorliegen der elterlichen Erlaubnis schließen.
Ich gehe davon aus daß jetzt erstmal der Mahnterror losgeht den ich aber ganz beruhigt aussitzen würde.
Screenshots machen, speziell von der Seite auf der das mit der Erlaubnis steht und feddisch ...
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß die die Chuzpe haben die Forderung mit diesen Nachweisen/AGB einzuklagen


----------



## Teleton (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Halt, da es um 0900-Forderungen geht müssen zunächst fristgerecht Einwendungen nach §45i TKG erhoben werden, ansonsten droht allein wegen Fristversäumnis späterer Prozessverlust.
Spielwährungen werden ausserdem häufig eingeklagt. juristisch sind die Sachen nicht so einfach siehe z.B. hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...exnet-fuer-metin2-onlinespiel.html#post278034




> Die können nicht einfach aus dem Anruf selbst auf das Vorliegen der elterlichen Erlaubnis schließen.


Die Rechtsprechung ist noch schlimmer; weil das Telefon zugänglich war wird vermutet, dass jeder der zugreifen kann -auch Minderjährige- den Anschlussinhaber vertreten und damit verpflichten dürfen.


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Danke für die weitergehenden Hinweise


----------



## Goblin (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Das steht da,wenn man die Pässe bezahlen soll



> *Elterliche Erlaubnis*
> 
> In Anbetracht Deines Alters stehen Deinem Konto nicht alle Zahlungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung.
> Sollten Deine Eltern dennoch einverstanden sein, dass Du diese Zahlungsmöglichkeiten nutzen darfst, dann bitte Deine Eltern darum, eine Email an die Adresse *[email protected]* zu senden, um die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten freizuschalten
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Mail von den Eltern nicht verschickt wurde


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Goblin schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Mail von den Eltern nicht verschickt wurde


Deshalb auch die 0900er Nummer!


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



> *...*dann bitte Deine Eltern darum, eine Email an die Adresse *[email protected]* zu senden, um die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten freizuschalten
> *
> « Ich, der Unterzeichnete [ Name des gesetzlichen Vormundes ],  gesetzlicher Vormund von [ Dein Name ], erlaubt den Kauf von Pässen für  jedes verfügbare Zahlungsmittel bei Howrse für das Konto von **** (ID:  ****) im Spiel Howrse. »*



Na da möchte ich mal sehen wie die da verifizieren wollen daß diese Mail von den Eltern kommt ...

... das ist doch schon die nächste Einladung zum Besch.....

Tante Edit hat mir eingeflüstert mal eine Mail an den Werbepartner des Spieles H. Beerbaum zu schreiben
Mal sehen ob ich eine Antwort bekomme


----------



## Goblin (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Selbst wenn die Mail nicht abgeschickt wird kann man die Pässe kaufen. Also irgendwie Witzlos das Ganze. Beim Anmelden wird das Alter überigens NICHT abgefragt


----------



## Isabel101 (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Danke für die regen Beiträge zu meinem Problem.

Zur Erläuterung:
Eine Zustimmung haben wir natürlich nicht verschickt und - da bin mir sicher - hat auch unsere Tochter nicht in unserem Namen gesendet. Der Einkauf über die 0900er Nummer gelang auch so.
Ich bin inzwischen der Ansicht, das die Firma hier in eine Zahlungsfalle locken will und ihrer Verpflichtung zur Kontrolle der "Geschäftsmündigkeit" nicht nachgekommen ist. Das Alter unserer Tochter war jedenfalls korrekt angegeben (Screenshoot erstellt), auch wenn ihre sonstigen Angaben nicht stimmten (folgte meinem Rat, im Internet nie die wahre Adresse/Namen anzugeben).
Ich seh dem ganzen inzwischen relativ gelassen entgegen, einen Widerspruch hatte ich ja letzte Woche sofort gefaxt.
Heute habe ich mir Deckungszusage der Rechtschutzversicherung geben lassen und für nächste Woche einen Termin beim Anwalt besorgt.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, wie es weiter geht.

Trotzdem wäre es super, wenn sich andere Howrse Geschädigten mal melden würden, wie es bei ihnen ausging.
Und jetzt werde ich gleich eine mail an Ludger Beerbaum fertig machen!


----------



## Goblin (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Tante Google findet das. Sind wohl noch andere betroffen


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Ich hatte da grad kurz vorher schon gegoogelt (mit den gleichen Suchbegriffen)
Da fällt mir nix mehr ein wie naiv da manche schreiben. "Generation Pisa" live im Netz. Ich frag mich sind das U-Boote die das Thema auftragsgemäß schönschreiben oder sind die wirkllich so d**f das zu glauben was sie schreiben.  :wall:


----------



## technofreak (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich frag mich sind das U-Boote die das Thema auftragsgemäß schönschreiben oder sind die wirkllich so d**f das zu glauben was sie schreiben.


Beides


----------



## Teleton (7 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Hier gibt es ein positives Urteil zum Thema

Rechtsprechung: 7c C 52/10


----------



## Isabel101 (8 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Ganz herzlichen Dank, beim AG Osterholz-Schambeck, AZ. 13 C 1348/08 gab es auch ein positives Urteil, leider auch wieder nur 1. Instanz.
2. Instanz habe ich bis jetzt nur negative Urteile gefunden.
Kennt jemand ein positives Urteil aus der 2. Instanz?


----------



## Teleton (8 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Du solltest Urteile (vor allem klagestattgebende) nicht überbewerten. Immerhin kann die Gegenseite die Entstehung der Urteile entscheidend beeinflussen. Hintergrung ist folgender:
Die wenigsten Gerichtsurteile sind Überraschungsentscheidungen. Meist zeigt das Gericht in welche Richtung die Sache geht. In allen Fällen in denen Gerichte signalisieren die Klage abzuweisen wird einfach die Klage zurückgenommen, dann gibt es kein Urteil. Möglicherweise stecken hinter einem Urteil hunderte von danebengegangenen Versuchen. 
Ob ein Urteil vom Landgericht oder Amtsgericht ist macht m.E. keinen großen Unterschied. Auch beim Landgericht entscheidet meist nur der Einzelrichter.


----------



## Isabel101 (8 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

So habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet, aber es erscheint logisch.
Nur mal zum Verständnis: Das Landgericht ist nicht die Berufungsinstanz für das Amtsgericht, ob Amtsgericht oder Landgericht zuständig ist, entscheidet der Streitwert?
Und die Berufungsinstanz wäre OLG?


----------



## Teleton (8 April 2011)

*AW: 09005 - abgezockt*

Schau mal hier im Forum unter Recht und Gesetz, da wimmelt es vor Klagerücknahmen

LG ist zuständig ab Streitwert 5000,- und natürlich für Berufungen vom AG kommend. 
Wenn eine Sache beim LG landet wird entschieden ob die Kammer also alle 3 Richter/innen  ran müssen oder einer von denen als Einzelrichter/in.

Leicht Off Topic: Banken machen das mit der Rücknahme zur Verhinderung unliebsamer Entscheidungen auch siehe:
Kompakt: Kompakt - Nachrichten Print - DIE WELT - Finanzen - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Isabel101 (26 Mai 2012)

Hallo, will mal kurz den aktuellen Stand berichten:

Im September 2011 kam ein Nahnbescheid, dem unser Anwalt widersprach. Dann hörten wir wochenlang nichts mehr. Unser Anwalt meinte erst vor wenigen Wochen, dass es das wohl war. Pustekuchen: letzte Woche kam Post vom Gericht mit der Aufforderung, innerhalb von zwei Wochen auf die Klageschrift zu antworten. Das Gericht deutete aber zumindest an, dass es die Einschaltung des Inkassobueros für überflüssig hielt und auch Mahngebühren über 5,--€ für zu hoch hält. (abgerechnet wurden 4 Mahnungen, erhalten habe ich nur eine, und auf die antwortete sofort der Anwalt).
Ich bin gespannt, wie das Gericht entscheiden wird. Meine heutige Recherche ergab im Sommer 2012 ein weiteres positives Urteil vom Lg Saarbrücken. 
Kennt ihr weitere aktuelle Urteile, sowohl positive wie negative? Ich habe den Eindruck, als würden die Gerichte in der letzten Zeit pro Verbraucher urteilen.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden und würde mich über weitere Hinweise auf aktuelle Rechtsprechungen freuen!


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2012)

Zur Erinnerung für die geneigte Leserschaft, es geht darum.





Isabel101 schrieb:


> ca. 300,-- € "Fremdleistungen Event-Tarif First Communication GmbH ... ca. 150 Telefonate zur gleichen 0900er Nummer, teilweise in Minuntentakt, immer nur sehr kurze Verbindungen. Internetrecherche nach der Nummer ergab, dass diese zur Howrse gehört und man dort gebührenpflichtig Pässe kaufen kann. Meine 10-jährige Tochter gab dann auch schnell zu, dort angerufen zu haben.


 
@ Isabel, wer ist Klagegegner und wie hoch ist der tatsächliche Streitwert?


----------



## Isabel101 (27 Mai 2012)

Kläger ist First Communication,
der Streitwert sind 298,51 € zuzüglich Zinsen in Höhe von 5% über dem jeweiligen Basiszins seit dem 17.4.2011 sowie außergerichtliche Mahnkosten in Höhe von 20,-- € sowie Inkassokosten in Höhe von 37,50 € und Auskunftskostenb in Höhe von 6,-- €.
Die beiden Urteile sind vom LG Saarbrücken, Az.: 10 S 60/10 und 10 S 99/10

Der Sachverhalt passt perfekt und auch die Begründung passt wunderbar zu dem, was meine Anwältin bereits auf die Mahnung antwortete.
Laut der Saarbrücker Zeitung soll es sich dabei um Grundsatzurteile handeln (warum eigentlich ???)
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/recht/aktuell-vermischtes/art262743,3894044#.T8FAJrdhic0

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2012)

Gut, man weiß nie wie ein Richter urteilt, aber so grundsätzlich würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nicht größer aufregen.


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Gut, man weiß nie wie ein Richter urteilt...


So ist es. Eine passendes, für Isabel negatives Urteil liefert z. B. das LG Darmstadt. Hier geht es um genau das gleiche Problem:


> Das Landgericht Darmstadt hat jetzt ein Urteil zur Haftung bei 0900-Nummern-Nutzung durch Kinder gesprochen (Details hier: http://www.zdnet.de/41534423). Demnach müssen Eltern die Kosten tragen, wenn ihre Kinder solche Nummern anrufen.
> 
> Begründung: "Der Anschlussinhaber ist verpflichtet, alle ihm zumutbaren und geeigneten Vorkehrungen zu treffen, um eine von ihm nicht gebilligte Nutzung des Telefons zu unterbinden." Bei den sogenannten Mehrwertdiensten geht das etwa über eine generelle Sperre beim Anschlussanbieter. Aber Vorsicht: Manche verlangen dafür auch wieder eine Gebühr. Bei anderen (zum Beispiel Kabel Deutschland) sind die von standardmäßig vornherein gesperrt und die Freischaltung kostet eine Gebühr.
> 
> Wie auch immer: man sollte sich jedenfalls mal kurz über das Thema Gedanken machen, wenn der Nachwuchs in das Alter kommt, in dem er anfängt selbst zu telefonieren. Das muss übrigens überhaupt nix mit den Nachts im Fernsehen beworbenen Stöhn- und Dating-Nummern zu tun haben.  In dem beim Landgericht Darmstadt verhandelten Fall ging es um "Drachenmünzen" für irgendein Online-Spiel ...





			
				zdent schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beklagte habe zwar bestritten, dass ihr Sohn diese "Drachenmünzen" bestellt habe, sei aber im Wege der Beweislastumkehr eine Darlegung schuldig geblieben.


In Isabels Fall wird sogar bestätigt, dass die 10jährige die Nummer genutzt hat. Die Frage ist nur, wie es sein kann, dass 





			
				Isabel schrieb:
			
		

> 150 Telefonate immer zur gleichen 0900er Nummer, teilweise in Minuntentakt, immer nur sehr kurze Verbindungen.


Doch das wird das Gericht zu klären haben und auch dafür gibt es sicher einer Erklärung.


----------



## Isabel101 (28 Mai 2012)

Hallo Reducal,

du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich hatte mir durchaus vorher Gedanken über kostenpflichtige Rufnummern gemacht. Sie waren auch längere Zeit gesperrt, ich musste sie aber wieder entsperren, da ich technischen Support für eine Software benötigte, und der war nur über 0900er Nummern zu bekommen.
Vielleicht hätte ich sofort wieder sperren müssen...

Mit unseren Töchtern haben wir immer wieder Gespräche über die Gefahren des Internets geführt.
Leider war meine Tochter nun aber der Meinung, dass sie besonders schlau handelt, denn so wie sie den Hinweis bei Horwse las "Du musst min. 12 Jahre alt sein, um Pässe mit bestimmten Zahlungsmitteln zu kaufen oder zumindest eine Erlaubnis der Eltern haben" ist sie davon ausgegangen, dass sie nicht kaufen kann! Sie hielt es für einen technischen Fehler, dass sie doch kaufen dürfte, zumal sie ihr Alter (zum Zeitpunkt des Erwerbs 10 Jahre!) völlig korrekt angegebne hatte.
Ich finde, die Darmstädter Richter machen es sich mit ihrem Hinweis auf § 45i TKG etwas zu leicht. Hier in diesem Spiel werden gezielt Mädchenangesprochen, in altersgerechten Zeitschriften (Wendy) wird dieses Spiel beworben, es ist sogar möglich mit Kreditkarte zu zahlen, dann aber mit Erlaubnis der Eltern per email!!!, der Erlaubnistext wird sogar mitgeliefert. Auch hier meiner Ansicht nach eine versteckte Aufforderung zum unrechtmässigen Gebrauch der Kreditkarte der Eltern, denn eine Unterschrift mit Abgleich über Personalausweis wird keineswegs verlangt! Durch die ganzen Hinweise ist auch klar bewiesen, dass das Spiel sich an Minderjährige richtet. Entsprechend hätte ein seriöser Anbieter hier eine Überprüfung des Alters vornehmen müssen.

Zum Glück sieht das das LG Saarbrücken ganz genauso, hat dazu aber auch noch den rechtlichen Aspekt erstmals aufgegriffen, dass hier gar kein rechtgültiges Geschäft zustande gekommen sei, da die Klägerin lediglich die "Geldeintreiberin" wäre, das Rechtsgeschäft aber - aufgrund des Alters rechtunwirksam - mit dem Spieleanbieter geschlossen wurde. Abgesehen davon sei das Ganze auch noch sittenwidrig. Zumindest interpretiere ich das Urteil so.
Da es sich hierbei um das aktuellste Berufungsurteil handelt - und die Revision von der Klägerin nicht genutzt wurde - habe ich durchaus die Hoffnung, dass andere Gerichte dies ähnlich sehen. Nach langem Suchen nach Urteilen zu ähnlichen Fällen sehen in seit ca. 2010 auch eine Wandlung in der Rechtsprechung.

Nicht Anzweifeln werde ich, dass die Teefonate tatsächlich von meiner Tochter durchgeführt worden, sie bezweifelt es nicht und so wie sie es mir schilderte, hat sie tatsächlich mehrmals hintereinander dort angerufen.


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2012)

Isabel101 schrieb:


> Nicht Anzweifeln werde ich, dass die Teefonate tatsächlich von meiner Tochter durchgeführt worden, sie bezweifelt es nicht und so wie sie es mir schilderte, hat sie tatsächlich mehrmals hintereinander dort angerufen.


Und das wird womöglich genau das Problem werden. Wenn unstrittig ist, dass angerufen wurde, dann wird mMn der Betrag auch zu zahlen sein.

@ Teleton, kann man wegen der Geschäftsunfähigkeit den Betrag anderweitig zurück holen?



Isabel101 schrieb:


> ... kostenpflichtige Rufnummern .... waren auch längere Zeit gesperrt, ich musste sie aber wieder entsperren, da ich technischen Support für eine Software benötigte, und der war nur über 0900er Nummern zu bekommen...


Diese Überlegung machen sich viele Eltern. Ich bevorzuge die Einhaltung der Sperre beim Festnetz und nutze Servicenummern dann nur übers Handy. Das kommt so selten vor, dass ich die paar €uronen mehr fürs Gespräch dann gern in Kauf nehme.


----------



## Teleton (28 Mai 2012)

> Und das wird womöglich genau das Problem werden. Wenn unstrittig ist, dass angerufen wurde, dann wird mMn der Betrag auch zu zahlen sein.


Ist denn wirklich unstrittig, dass alle Anrufe von Töchterlein getätigt wurden? KAnn im Spielk nachvollzogen werden, dass der Gegenwert von 150 Anrufen für Features verballert wurde? Möglicherweise waren es ja nur 10-20 Anrufe und ansonsten hat der Zähler gesponnen. Je nachdem die technische Seite nicht vorschnell verschenken ohne die Prüfung nach §45i TKG eingefordert zu haben.

Es wird darauf ankommen das entscheidende Gericht davon zu überzeugen, dass Schurken am Werk sind.
Ausgangspunkt ist, dass der Telefonanbieter nicht erkennen kann wer anruft. Der soll daher geschützt sein in seinem Vertrauen "Wer an den Hörer kann darf auch Kosten für den Anschlussinhaber verursachen" Dafür gibt es die Rechtsfigur der sog Anscheins und Duldungsvollmacht. Das soll grundsätzlich auch gelten wenn Mehrwertnummern gewählt werden weil auch diese Betreiber nicht wissen können wer anruft.
Nicht schutzwürdig ist aber derjenige der genau diese Konstruktion absichtlich ausnutzt. Wer Welpen dazu verführt die eigenen Eltern zu beklauen kann sich halt nicht darauf berufen darauf vertraut zu haben "Die dürfen das schon".
Negative Urteile beruhen letzlich auf den immer noch bei Gerichten verbreiteten Kleinkindglauben es gäbe seriöse Mehrwertanbieter die geschützt werden müssen. Das war schon zu Dialerzeiten so, siehe Hausaufgaben/Referate-Dialer.




> @ Teleton, kann man wegen der Geschäftsunfähigkeit den Betrag anderweitig zurück holen?


Darüber habe ich schon öfter gegrübelt. An sich müßte es möglich sein der Verfügung eines Minderjährigen über die Pferdepässe/Drachenmünzen/Uridium die Genehmigung zu versagen. Folge wäre dann möglicherweise, dass die jeweilige Spielewährung zu erstatten ist. Da gilt m.E. keine Anscheins/Duldungsvollmacht. Die bezog sich nur auf den technischen Vorgang "Zahlen per 0900". Der Anbieter darf m.E. nicht zwingend glauben, dass alle bezahlten Spielewährungen in der Hand von Kindern von den Kindern auch ausgegeben werden dürfen. Problem ist dann die Spielewährung wieder in echtes Geld zu tauschen.



> Da es sich hierbei um das aktuellste Berufungsurteil handelt - und die Revision von der Klägerin nicht genutzt wurde - habe ich durchaus die Hoffnung, dass andere Gerichte dies ähnlich sehen. Nach langem Suchen nach Urteilen zu ähnlichen Fällen sehen in seit ca. 2010 auch eine Wandlung in der Rechtsprechung.


Ich würde die bisherige Rechtsprechung nicht überbewerten siehe nochmal hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/09005-abgezockt.23465/page-3#post-252284
Selbst wenn die Gegenseite 100 mal Anlauf nimmt für einen Treffer erfährst Du davon nix sondern bekommst nur das eine Urteil zu sehen.
Die Ausführungen aus Saarbrücken sind schön und m.E. treffend, ich drücke die Daumen, dass sich Dein Gericht anschließt.


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> ....ich drücke die Daumen...


...ich auch und halte uns auf jeden Fall hier auf dem laufenden, was zum Schluss bei raus kommt. In Teletons Beitrag ist einiges an Futter für die Strategie deiner Anwältin - ich hoffe sie kann/will es verarbeiten.


----------



## Isabel101 (28 Mai 2012)

Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten und auch noch einmal die Screenshoots durchsehen, um zu überprüfen, ob die darauf verzeichneten Pässe mit den Telefonaten übereinstimmen!


----------



## anonymunterwegs (1 Juni 2012)

Ob es Sinn macht Deine Tochter vorzuschieben ist fraglich. Das Gericht könnte argumentieren, dass Maßnahmen zur Verhinderung von Mißbrauch durch Eure Kinder getroffen hätten werden müssen. So geschehen in einem Urteil nach dem die Eltern ein Abonnement ihrer minderjährigen Kinder tragen mussten! Siehe: http://www.recht-hat.de/urteile/int...nnements-ihrer-minderjaehrigen-kinder-zahlen/


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2012)

KÖNNTE argumentieren ...
KÖNNTE das aber auch anders sehen ...

Aus dem von Dir genannten Urteil ...


> Wird die Rechnung über Monate unbeanstandet bezahlt, entstünde beim Klingeltonanbieter der Eindruck, dass der Vertragspartner die Abonnements billige. Daraus ließe sich eine Anscheinsvollmacht ableiten.


Nicht bloß erscheinen und in den Türrahmen k..... ,  sondern die Urteile die man zitiert auch lesen und verstehen ...


----------



## anonymunterwegs (2 Juni 2012)

Es geht um die Sichtweise des Gerichtes. Da sich der Klagende den Ort für die Klage auswählen darf, wird er sicher zu einem Ort tendieren, wo das Gericht genau die dort geäusserte Auffassung teilt.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2012)

anonymunterwegs schrieb:


> Ob es Sinn macht Deine Tochter vorzuschieben ist fraglich.


Momentchen, wieso vorschieben? Das Angebot richtet sich nicht an die Mutter sondern deren Tochter und die hat ggü. ihrer Mutter eingeräumt, dass sie den Dienst genutzt hat.



anonymunterwegs schrieb:


> Das Gericht könnte argumentieren, dass Maßnahmen zur Verhinderung von Mißbrauch durch Eure Kinder getroffen hätten werden müssen.


Was soll der Quatsch? Du hast anscheinend die vorherigen Postings von Isabel nicht gelesen oder aber nicht verstanden. Zur Erinnerung - die 0900er-Gasse war gesperrt, musste aber wegen anderweitigem Supportbedarf wieder frei gemacht werden. Im Übrigen handelt es sich bei der Nutzung nicht um Missbrauch, die Frage für Isabel ist nur die, ob sie letztlich wirklich bezahlen muss. Nach meinem Bauchgefühl wird es womöglich so sein aber das wird letztlich indem Einzelfall ein Gericht zu entscheiden haben.


----------



## Teleton (3 Juni 2012)

> Es geht um die Sichtweise des Gerichtes. Da sich der Klagende den Ort für die Klage auswählen darf, wird er sicher zu einem Ort tendieren, wo das Gericht genau die dort geäusserte Auffassung teilt.


Gerichtsstand ist der Wohnort der Beklagten bzw Standort des Anschluß. Fliegenden Gerichtsstand gibts nur im Deliktsrecht.


> Das Gericht könnte argumentieren, dass Maßnahmen zur Verhinderung von Mißbrauch durch Eure Kinder getroffen hätten werden müssen.


Das Gericht könnte aber auch merken, dass es schäbig ist Kinder planmäßig anzukobern um den Eltern dann vorwerfen zu können sie hätten nicht ordentlich aufgepasst. Das Gericht könnte mal nachfragen wie hoch die Quote der zufriedenen Kunden ist und wie oft sowas vor Gericht landet.


----------



## Isabel101 (3 Juni 2012)

Ich danke euch für eure Unterstützung. Natürlich schiebe ich nicht meine Tochter vor, sie hat das Angebot tatsächlich genutzt und war auch noch der Ansicht, sie wäre besonders schlau, da sie noch nicht 12 war und nach dem damaligen Hinweis auf der Howrse Seite noch nicht kaufen hätte dürfen. Sie dachte tatsächlich, sie hätte eine kostenlose "Lücke" gefunden. Inzwischen wurde übrigens die Howrse Seite geändert. Um überhaupt Pässe kaufen zu können, muss inzwischen die email-Adresse der Eltern angegeben werde, die daraufhin einen Link erhalten, den sie bestätigen müssen. Erst danach landen minderjährige bei den verschiedenen Bezahlmöglichkeiten für Pässe.
Wenn man bei der Anmeldung gleich ein Alter ab 18 angibt, hat man den Zugriff auf die Pässe allerdings sofort. Ich denke, dass sich der Betreiber damit etwas absichern will vor genauso solchen Verfahren, wie wir sie jetzt haben. Für clevere Kids gibt es allerdings immer noch genügend Möglichkeiten, auch ohne Eltern an die nPässe zu kommen...Das zuständige Gricht ist tatsächlich das zu unserem Wohnort gehörende.
Ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass wir gewinnen, bedauere es allerdings, dass keine mündliche Verhandlung stattfindet sondern nur auf dem Schriftweg ein  Urteil erfolgt.
Gerade aus pädagogischen Gründen hätte ich es begrüßt, wenn unsere Tochter als Zeugin vor Gericht hätte aussagen müssen, denn davor hatte sie schreckliche Angst.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!!!


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2012)

Isabel101 schrieb:


> Inzwischen wurde übrigens die Howrse Seite geändert. Um überhaupt Pässe kaufen zu können, muss inzwischen die email-Adresse der Eltern angegeben werde, die daraufhin einen Link erhalten, den sie bestätigen müssen. Erst danach landen minderjährige bei den verschiedenen Bezahlmöglichkeiten für Pässe.


....na ist doch eigentlich super für deine Anwältin, da unterstützt der Anbieter sogar eure Argumentationskette.


Teleton schrieb:


> ....dass es schäbig ist Kinder planmäßig anzukobern um den Eltern dann vorwerfen zu können sie hätten nicht ordentlich aufgepasst.


Warum wohl wurde nun zwischenzeitlich die Geschäftspraxis "angepasst"?


Reducal schrieb:


> Das Angebot richtet sich nicht an die Mutter sondern deren Tochter ....


Wie sonst will man das Biz auf gerade Beine stellen?


----------



## Teleton (3 Juni 2012)

> ...bedauere es allerdings, dass keine mündliche Verhandlung stattfindet sondern nur auf dem Schriftweg ein Urteil erfolgt.


Kannste haben wenn Du willst:


			
				§ 495a ZPO schrieb:
			
		

> Verfahren nach billigem Ermessen
> Das Gericht kann sein Verfahren nach billigem Ermessen bestimmen, wenn der Streitwert 600 Euro nicht übersteigt. *Auf Antrag muss mündlich verhandelt werden.*


----------



## Isabel101 (3 Juni 2012)

Ja , darauf machte mich meine Anwältin auch aufmerksam. Ich befürchte nur, dass wir den Richter dann vielleicht gegen uns aufbringen...


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2012)

Nein, das ist sein Job! Außerdem könnte man dann auch vermuten, dass es dir und deiner Anwältin ernst ist und ihr wärt nicht die ersten, die durch Versäumnisurteil siegen, nur weil die Gegenseite nicht zum Termin erscheint.  Vielleicht ist ja aber auch die Gegenseite wegen des geringen Streitwerts nicht besonders gut vorbereitet.


----------



## Isabel101 (5 Juni 2013)

Wir haben gestern das Urteil erhalten und ohne jede Einschränkung gewonnen!
Euch nochmal herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Teleton (5 Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch, stell doch mal anonymisiert ein (falls es Urteilsgründe hat).


----------



## Isabel101 (5 Juni 2013)

Mach ich, dauert aber ein paar Tage, da z.Z. Unterwegs.
Berufung nicht zugelassen/ Streitwerthoehe.

Sinngemäß verstößt das Spiel gegen die guten Sitten, da die Anscheinsvollmacht des Anschlussinhabers dazu genutzt wird den Minderheitenschutz zu umgehen.
Die Klägerin trägt das Risiko nicht feststellen zu können, ob der Vertagspartner geschäftsfähig ist.
Sie kann sich auch nicht darauf berufen, dass keine Schutzvorkehrungen getroffen wurden, da es sich um ein zunächst kostenlose Spiel handelt und Kinder im Laufe des Spiels angelockt werden, kostenpflichtige Pässe zu kaufen. Dadurch entsteht die Gefahr, dass Kinder große Kosten verursachen, was zunächst verschleiert wird.

Sorry für Rechtschreibfwhler, tippe am Smartphone...


----------



## Teleton (5 Juni 2013)

Sehr schön, das ist doch klasse. Hat das Gericht auf die Entscheidung des LG Saarbrücken Bezug genommen?. Es wäre toll wenn Du einen Scan oder eine Abschrift des Urteils zur Verfügung stellen könntest (natürlich anonymisiert).


----------



## Isabel101 (5 Juni 2013)

So, hier nun die Entscheidungsgründe. Das Aktenzeichen lautet 74 C 167/11, AG Burgwedel:





[Modedit by Hippo: Als PDF in lesbarer Größe angefügt]

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3736340/compbetr/Urteil Howrse.pdf


----------



## Teleton (6 Juni 2013)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank.


----------

